# SAT Scores for AMC/NUST and Shifa MBBS Admissions 2012 Foreign/International Seat



## Fafi (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello.
I applied to NUST and Shifa on a foreign seat.
My SAT scores were 760 in Biology, 720 in Physics and 690 in Chemistry.
My O Level equivalence was 87% and my A Level equivalence was 80%.

Does anyone have any idea if these are good enough to get in?

Also, please share your SAT scores, if yooh applied for SAT International or as foreign candidate.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Your scores are excellent! I've got bio - 660, chem - 660, and physics - 670. I've done American high school from NY. Matric equivalence is 75.22% and fsc equivalence is 72.45%. Didn't apply to any of the schools you mentioned but I did apply to the self-finance scheme by HEC and some other private med schools like cmh, skzmdc, and Riphah IIMC. What do you think of my chances?


----------



## Fafi (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, I'm glad someone finally replied...

And, I wish I could have really helped but I'm so sorry, I don't know...
I have no idea what to expect which is why I had to resort to posting on forums. 

And, thanks a lot.
Yooh telling me that makes me feel a bit better.

The only way I could have applied as a Foreign candidate is becuz I'm an expatriate living in UAE and I finished my O Levels and A Levels from Dubai.
I don't have a dual nationality orf a foreign citizenship so I couldn't apply through PTAP or HEC or whatever that is.
And, I know nothing about it. But, G'luck. Yooh'll get in, Insha'a Allah.


----------



## furqan99 (Oct 11, 2012)

*NUST Merit International 2012*

I have got 13th merit position, and my sister got the 35th position for International SAT basis. What are our chances in admission of MBBS/BDS?


----------



## Fafi (Sep 27, 2012)

I called the admissions office yesterday and they told me that they choose the top 20 from the SAT International list so I don't think it will be a problem for you. But, I'm not very sure about your sister.

G'luck, though.


----------



## furqan99 (Oct 11, 2012)

Fafi said:


> I called the admissions office yesterday and they told me that they choose the top 20 from the SAT International list so I don't think it will be a problem for you. But, I'm not very sure about your sister.
> 
> G'luck, though.


Thanks for replying Fafi,

Do you think she could be accepted for BDS instead?

Thanks again,


----------



## Fafi (Sep 27, 2012)

Umm...I'm sorry.
I don't know...

why don't yooh call them up and ask them?


----------



## furqan99 (Oct 11, 2012)

Fafi said:


> Umm...I'm sorry.
> I don't know...
> 
> why don't yooh call them up and ask them?


Yeah sure what was the number again?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## Fafi (Sep 27, 2012)

05190851053 
05190851051 
05190851051 
05190851063

These are the 4 numbers on their website.
Let me know what they say, yeah?


----------



## furqan99 (Oct 11, 2012)

Fafi said:


> 05190851053
> 05190851051
> 05190851051
> 05190851063
> ...


Alright

Thanks for your help,

Umm, I guess it is a little bit late today, it is around 7:50 in there, 
I'll call tomorrow


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Can you please tell me how many seats are there for SAT international In AMC.


----------



## Fafi (Sep 27, 2012)

Around 18-20.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Fafi said:


> Around 18-20.


Are you sure about that? Can you post some link referring to it ?
I heard there were only 2 seats for international.

*THUS NUST 1st PROVISIONAL SELECTION LIST **t** IS OUT
BEST OF LUCK *


----------



## Fafi (Sep 27, 2012)

I called up the admissions office and that's what they told me...


----------



## furqan99 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Is there fee waiver for international students for the first year, in NUST?


----------



## furqan99 (Oct 11, 2012)

and how many selection lists will be published, any idea?


----------



## bism1994 (Nov 21, 2012)

my merit position is 55 for international nust seat, do i have a chance?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

What exactly is the SAT international? is it some sort of way to apply into a med school where they just look at your sat score and not the equivalence marks? since i'm in canada my equivalance marks turn out to be very low around 72 . is there another to apply to med school where they just look at the sat score


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

Emma101 said:


> What exactly is the SAT international? is it some sort of way to apply into a med school where they just look at your sat score and not the equivalence marks? since i'm in canada my equivalance marks turn out to be very low around 72 . is there another to apply to med school where they just look at the sat score


It's an alternative to giving the entry test. They will consider your SAT score and your FSc and Matric equivalence marks.


----------



## bism1994 (Nov 21, 2012)

if u apply on the SAT international basis, they look at your SAT scores as long as ur equivalance marks from highschool.. same here im from canada and my marks after equivance are real low too


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Its totally unfair for canadian students! n doesn't HEC do the same thing when u r applying through SFS. don't they look at ur sat score and highschool equivalance thingy? so then technically they are both the same things i'm guessing.....


----------



## bism1994 (Nov 21, 2012)

im not so sure abt HEC or SFS , and yes it totally iss!! i just applied to nust for AMC


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Do u know wat the fee is for this AMC? n i'm guessing its a private one right?


----------



## bism1994 (Nov 21, 2012)

no AMC is a government college, army medical college and im unsure about that


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

amc is semi government. it is affliated with nust university its fee is 2.5 lakh. you can check its website and call its contact number for your queries. National University of Sciences & Technology


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Two Canadians with heart-breakingly low equivalences...join the club!!! I'm in it too. I had a 94% average and they gave me only 799/1100.

Emma101: HEC (Higher Education Commission) is the one running the Self-Finance Scheme...

Correct me if I'm wrong but...I don't think a dual national can get admission into Army Medical College. Because by joining AMC you are subject to army rules, and the rules are that only Pakistani nationals can join the army. However, you can get into NUST as a foreigner.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys kindly clear me few things...i am bit confused
army medical college is affiliated with nust?
and does nust offer mbbs classes in its own uni primises?
And if someone says that he is selected for mbbs in nust...thn does it mean he is selected for amc?


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Guys kindly clear me few things...i am bit confused
> army medical college is affiliated with nust?
> and does nust offer mbbs classes in its own uni primises?
> And if someone says that he is selected for mbbs in nust...thn does it mean he is selected for amc?


to your 1st question yes.
2nd question : no. the college is located at.

Abid Majeed Road Rawalpindi
3rd question : yes. there are two ways to apply to amc one through army entry test. these are called medical cadets and they are commisioned officers in army. the other way is thorough nust entry test/ sat scores whom are called nustian cadets.
if you have dual nationality you can apply to nust via international sat seats.. if you have pakistani nationality you can apply there via local sat seats. however keep in mind seats in both quotas are limited so you should aim for 2300 + in sat.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks alot fatima JAZAKALLAH

- - - Updated - - -



Fatima Hassan said:


> to your 1st question yes.
> 2nd question : no. the college is located at.
> Abid Majeed Road Rawalpindi
> 3rd question : yes. there are two ways to apply to amc one through army entry test. these are called medical cadets and they are commisioned officers in army. the other way is thorough nust entry test/ sat scores whom are called nustian cadets.
> if you have dual nationality you can apply to nust via international sat seats.. if you have pakistani nationality you can apply there via local sat seats. however keep in mind seats in both quotas are limited so you should aim for 2300 + in sat.


Whats the way to get in amc on medical cadet seat? Whats the process? Criteria? Merit etc
Moreover on website Www.joinpakarmy.gov.pk i read only males are eligible for medical cadet seats...
thn does girls enter in amc through nust seat??


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Thanks alot fatima JAZAKALLAH
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


there is an add in all major english and urdu newspapers. this year it came in july and the test was in aug on different dates. you can also search for the add online. only males can apply. there is a physical test, aptitude (which has questions from fsc phy, bio, chem ) , iq test, . if you pass all of these there is an interview from issb which i have heard is really tough. they pshycoanalyze you to see if you are suitable for army.. 
there are 40 or 50 seats in this quota.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Ahmmm right..!!
Is there any way to get in pakarmy/amc after doing mbbs or FCRS or specialization...?


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

yes. you can join whenevr you want.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

So whats the procedure? Or eligibility


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Two Canadians with heart-breakingly low equivalences...join the club!!! I'm in it too. I had a 94% average and they gave me only 799/1100.
> 
> Emma101: HEC (Higher Education Commission) is the one running the Self-Finance Scheme...
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but...I don't think a dual national can get admission into Army Medical College. Because by joining AMC you are subject to army rules, and the rules are that only Pakistani nationals can join the army. However, you can get into NUST as a foreigner.


do did u get into a good med school? my average for 11 and 12 ends up being 92% if i do really good on the sat test do u think i'll get into allama iqbal medical college??


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Emma101 said:


> do did u get into a good med school? my average for 11 and 12 ends up being 92% if i do really good on the sat test do u think i'll get into allama iqbal medical college??


The IBCC in Pakistan don't consider grade 11 or 12 (at least as far as Alberta is concerned). They will form an equivalence based on Physics-30, Chemistry-30 and Biology-30. These are the final year courses in Alberta, it doesn't matter if you do them in grade 11 or 12. You get a higher equivalence for doing IB or AP, but I can't say how much more because I didn't do it.

I got admission into Shifa as a local student! It requires you to do an entry test I'm sure you've heard about them. And Shifa is a bit better because the entry test is conceptual instead of being FSC based. I'd suggest you try it, it may be worth it.

About Allama Iqbal...you can get in as a foreign student through the SFS, but it costs $10,000 a year just to let you know. Same price goes for King Edwards and Fatima Jinnah (I think). SFS considers equivalence as 60% of the mark, and SAT score as 40%. Your chance for that is pretty good as long as you can get at least a 90% on SAT but it depends on your equivalence (btw 90% on SAT is not too hard). Now there is another way to get admission as a foreign student, that is the PTAP. Through that, you can get admission as a foreign student but the price you pay is the same as a local (only around $1,300 or so) so it's a real advantage! However, the problem with that is it is based entirely on equivalence and your SAT score doesn't count. Which means Canadians mostly don't stand a chance which is damn unfair. Americans and British get away with much higher equivalences. My equivalence was 799 while the cut-off this year was 866. Only one Canadian made it, and she was lucky with equivalence. I hope you get lucky too, that's your best chance through the PTAP.

So really it depends on your equivalence, and sadly they cut a lot for Canadians. And it's also not uniform, some people with 92% may end up with 900 while others get 750. We probably don't know what they consider, or there could be corruption, miscalculations etc. (It's Pakistan, stuff happens)


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> The IBCC in Pakistan don't consider grade 11 or 12 (at least as far as Alberta is concerned). They will form an equivalence based on Physics-30, Chemistry-30 and Biology-30. These are the final year courses in Alberta, it doesn't matter if you do them in grade 11 or 12. You get a higher equivalence for doing IB or AP, but I can't say how much more because I didn't do it.
> 
> I got admission into Shifa as a local student! It requires you to do an entry test I'm sure you've heard about them. And Shifa is a bit better because the entry test is conceptual instead of being FSC based. I'd suggest you try it, it may be worth it.
> 
> ...


okkk i took one ap course in grade 12 ap bio... and i know IBCC only looks at bio, chem, physics, math and english but do they consider all these courses from grade 11 and 12 or just grade 12??


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Emma101 said:


> okkk i took one ap course in grade 12 ap bio... and i know IBCC only looks at bio, chem, physics, math and english but do they consider all these courses from grade 11 and 12 or just grade 12??


Grade 11 or 12 is irrelevant, they only look at the courses, so yes if you've done some of these courses in Grade 11 then it will be accepted. If you did AP Biology, it should help you, but I can't say how much since I never did it. Neither do I know if they consider English at all. They'll just take your diploma certificate and give you an equivalence certificate a few days later. That's the problem, we don't know on what basis we get equivalences.


----------



## anaab (Aug 5, 2013)

Can we apply to skdmc on SAT basis, even though if we don't have the foreign passport?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

anaab said:


> Can we apply to skdmc on SAT basis, even though if we don't have the foreign passport?


this question is irrelevant to this thread..pease start a new one


----------

